# Big Al's Tent Sale!



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/TentSale/TentSale_GTA.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you for posting this. I was waiting for sale like this to happen.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Horrible horrible, had to start on Friday at 10am.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow it's that time again already? lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> wow it's that time again already? lol


LOL...I'm sure you don't need anything else. I know I don't but I'm sure I'll go look. haha


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Perfect! I just got my pay today!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> LOL...I'm sure you don't need anything else. I know I don't but I'm sure I'll go look. haha


haha no I won't be buying anything...not yet...


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

99 cent bettas? Im there.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Perfect! I just got my pay today!


LOL...there's trouble!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Perfect! I just got my pay today!


Gonna add to your fish store  ? So that you can sell it out later for a cheaper price


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

ok, someone give me a crash course in bettas! @.99, that is appealing!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope they sell LED lights... Then I can sell you guys my T5 fixtures + light cheap 



Tbird said:


> LOL...there's trouble!!





Fish_Man said:


> Gonna add to your fish store  ? So that you can sell it out later for a cheaper price


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Can I get some confirmation here. Is this for -ALL- BA stores?

Thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Can I get some confirmation here. Is this for -ALL- BA stores?
> 
> Thanks.


These are the only stores in the flyer so that would suggest that these are the only stores that are participating in the Tent Sale.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> I hope they sell LED lights... Then I can sell you guys my T5 fixtures + light cheap


It might not be what you're looking for but if you want moonlights check out ORG. The have a sale on sunday - http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?p=340733#post340733


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Just came from big al's miss

Red Sea Max Salt (typically 79.99) is half price
Lots of AC hang on back filters for 50% off

Noticed 2 protien skimmers for 100 and 120

Different lights, but didnt notice any LED ones


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hmmm, dare i buy an AC? if 50% off, i think i might just do that!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

50% AC110 would be a great deal.

Skimmers are most likely coralife skimmers.

Any other tanks or stands on sale?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

There were several tank stand combos for sale at the scarborough location. 

I just left there and hour ago


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> 50% AC110 would be a great deal.
> 
> Skimmers are most likely coralife skimmers.
> 
> Any other tanks or stands on sale?


Was there about 1:30 and I didn't see any AC's or skimmers on sale. They had some tanks in the tent but nothing that really stood out.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Scarborough Big Als @ this morning

Things I saw that are very interesting:

Supreme Mag 18 Drive - $80
Current 6.7k T5 HO 48" Bulb - $5 each
Coralife 21" 50/50 21" Square Pins - $5 each
Coralife 48" T5 HO Bulb $5 each
Fluval U4 Internal Filter - $40
Eheim 2236 Ecco Pro - $140
PondMaster 16x Turbo Twist UV Sterilizer - $140
Lava Rocks - $5 each
Digital Thermometer with probe - $5 each

Things I picked up:

1x Lava Rock
1x Digital Thermometer


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Was there about 1:30 and I didn't see any AC's or skimmers on sale. They had some tanks in the tent but nothing that really stood out.


Was it Oakville? I find their sales very lacking at times.



bigfishy said:


> Scarborough Big Als @ this morning
> 
> Things I saw that are very interesting:
> 
> ...


That's pretty decent. Mag18 for $80 is cheap. $5 for 6700k T5HO bulbs is good too.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Scarborough Big Als @ this morning
> 
> Things I saw that are very interesting:
> 
> ...


What??!! Were you driving the smart car and have to pick up everything later??! LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> That's pretty decent. Mag18 for $80 is cheap. $5 for 6700k T5HO bulbs is good too.


the mag 18 was brand new, no stain, no water mark..

I almost brought it, but I don't have my big tanks anymore. It's useless to me, so I just put it back down on the table.



Tbird said:


> What??!! Were you driving the smart car and have to pick up everything later??! LOL


no, it won't fit


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Didn't see anything good at the BA in NY


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Scarborough Big Als @ this morning
> 
> Things I saw that are very interesting:
> 
> ...


Those are some great deals but not much at Whitby BA


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> the mag 18 was brand new, no stain, no water mark..
> 
> I almost brought it, but I don't have my big tanks anymore. It's useless to me, so I just put it back down on the table.
> 
> no, it won't fit


Wondering but do they make roof racks for SMART cars? Then drop a roof box and you're good to go. Those cars seem like ping pongs in a way when I see them on the highway in that if that get gets hit it's going for as many points the highway pinball machine can give it before it stops moving.  Still neat little car that obviously uses less petrol then a larger car unless you bullpup that engine.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So this is the only thing I bought from BA scarb a medium piece of wood, the cashier wanted 10 bucks so I said 4 bucks and she said ok. got home soaked it for like 2 hours, attached some java fern and java moss tossed it in the tank and FAIL!!! it floats..... Any ideas on how to keep it down except for buying slate and drilling?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> So this is the only thing I bought from BA scarb a medium piece of wood, the cashier wanted 10 bucks so I said 4 bucks and she said ok. got home soaked it for like 2 hours, attached some java fern and java moss tossed it in the tank and FAIL!!! it floats..... Any ideas on how to keep it down except for buying slate and drilling?


Got vinegar at home? Walk around the revine/parks or peoples front lawns. You'll see larger rocks, river rock, around the place. I don't advocate taking from someone elses front lawn but if you do 'borrow' it please do return it after the wood has been waterlogged.  I would get some river rock, test with vinegar if it sizzles. If not then it should be ok to use. Get some zip ties and zip the rocks to the log and let it soak in the tank for 1-2 weeks.

BTW what moss do you have attached?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I just finnished attaching some river rocks to the back of the wood so it will sink did a quick job so it don't look too nice but at least it sinks. the moss is the very first plant I ever bought off ebay like 8months+ ago I think I payed like 2 bucks for a 4"x4" mat of java moss. Had a 4"x20" mat of java moss in the tank and decided to detached it from the plastic mesh and reattach it to the wood


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone know if livestock is on sale too?

Whitby BA had some 'Gold rams' (in quotes cause they didnt look very gold.. more blue) that I had my eye on last time I went.


----------

